# Email Address



## neilwa (Mar 29, 2016)

I have 2 .com email addresses and a .co.uk address. This forum will only let me use the .co.uk address.

The problem is that will soon be inactive and I want to use one of my .com addresses but when I try and change it the system says I am trying to use an address that is not allowed to be used.

Is this right or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Neil, Email admin using this addy, ( without the spaces) with your request & John will sort it for you...

ttforum @ mail.com

Hoggy.


----------

